# Paph dayanum?



## Hugorchids (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi everyone, I bought two dayanums from a vendor last orchid show. they were labeled as dayanums but when I asked the vendor why the leaves look different he said, he's not sure but why not bloom it out? so I was sold and bought them home. fast forward 8 months later the blooms almost look alike. I read somewhere there is a lowland vs. highland type of dayanum. is this true?


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 3, 2013)

Very nice, both of them! I have heard the same thing and recently had the opportunity to acquire both leaf varieties.. Yet to bloom them though. Surprisingly, the flowers on both of your plants look almost identical! Your 'lowland' plant (lighter green leaves) has larger and darker flower than the highland one. The common notion (at least to me, but I may be wrong) is that the lowland produces larger flowers but paler than the highland. Anyway both are nice and if you should have the opportunity to self them, I think you should


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm interested to know how you grow these since you managed to bloom the lowland and highland side by side. I assume they are grown in the same area.. The pics of both dayanum varieties are in the last page of this thread..

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28775&page=10&highlight=dayanum


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 3, 2013)

Many barbata type pahs show wide variation in leaf markings and pattern. I once had a callosum sublaeve that had the most gorgeous blue green foliage, totally unlike any callosum I've seen...flowers were typical sublaeve. And look at the range in appletonianum leaves!


----------



## wjs2nd (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't know anything about highland vs. lowland, but your plants are very nice!


----------



## Hugorchids (Aug 3, 2013)

yes, plant culture is the same. low light, temperature between 65 -70 degree, nothing special. I should have post pictures of the staminode, because clearly they are different.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2013)

Um, yes you should have. Now get on it! oke:
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hugorchids (Aug 3, 2013)

here are the staminodes:
the one of the right;




the one of the left:


----------



## Roth (Aug 3, 2013)

There are no lowland and highland forms of dayanum, there is one colony in Moru Poru ( sometimes sold as 'petri'), and a much bigger colony on the Ranau side.

So far both are genuine, seed grown, not artificially propagated dayanum. When the collectors supply, there is a wide range of leaf type and they usually come from both colonies. Some can be really huge with 30cm individual leaf.


----------



## Hugorchids (Aug 4, 2013)

so there's not even a varietal name?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 4, 2013)

The variation is interesting. For the foliage, I prefer the lighter one.


----------



## Spaph (Aug 5, 2013)

Great growing, so cool to see this species in bloom! Crazy variation in leaf color and mottling!


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2013)

Hugorchids said:


> so there's not even a varietal name?



I walk around in the forests here in TN and see similar leaf variation in things like the Jack in the pulpits. Dark and light plants right next to each other.

As long as the pollinator doesn't care the differences are meaningless.

But those are really nice dayanums, and hard to get bored with them when you have such variety to look at in your own collection.:clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 6, 2013)

I have 3 plants and yes, they are all slighty different in appearence. One is still in bud, would you like to swop pollen?


----------



## papheteer (Aug 6, 2013)

Both are very nice example of this seldom seen species! They do have great foliage!


----------



## Hugorchids (Aug 7, 2013)

so if I bred them...uhm...what will I end up with? It's really strange that they can both be called dayanum, i thought the staminode difference will separate the two..oh well what do i know about taxonomy, I just like growing these things.


----------



## Hugorchids (Aug 7, 2013)

Slipperking, let me know when yours bloom. I can send you some pollen.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 7, 2013)

Hugorchids said:


> Slipperking, let me know when yours bloom. I can send you some pollen.



Will do, thanks!


----------



## Roth (Aug 7, 2013)

Hugorchids said:


> so there's not even a varietal name?



Moru Poru plants/Mari pari spur plants are sometimes called Petri. In Burbidge's ' The Gardens of the Sun' book, they speak about cypripedium petrianum from marie parie, that's the same...

Others are called dayanum. There is a lot of variations, and the best flowers can be 22cm... Seen them even in the Kundasang War Memorial


----------



## Trithor (Aug 7, 2013)

Roth said:


> Moru Poru plants/Mari pari spur plants are sometimes called Petri. In Burbidge's ' The Gardens of the Sun' book, they speak about cypripedium petrianum from marie parie, that's the same...
> 
> Others are called dayanum. There is a lot of variations, and the best flowers can be 22cm... Seen them even in the Kundasang War Memorial



Wow, 22cm, that must be a dayanum and a half!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2013)

Interesting variations. i would be a lumper too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 7, 2013)

22cm does sound huge. I don't my two growth plant will put out a flower that size on this first go around.


----------

